# Mac cosmetics: mineralized eyeshadow swatches



## Nightvamp (Jul 4, 2009)

A lot of the mineralized eyeshadows have some pigmentation problems. There buildable colors, this is just a simple swatch without primer

little madame & worth of mouth






Mi'lady & Polar opposite





Sea&Sky & illusionary burning ambition





Bright side gallery girl & Heat element





Fresh green mix & play on plums





Threesome & Hot Contrast





Danger zone


----------

